# Should I wear a lifejacket?



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

What are the opinions on here? I conduct weapons tests and assess risks for my job, and when it comes to kayaking, the biggest danger IMHO is careless motorboats. If I ever see a boat bearing down fast on me, Iplan to get off my kayak well before it reaches me and dive as deep as I can if it keeps heading at me. I'm not going to risk my life by staying on the yak waving a paddle and hoping some drunk jerk notices me and swerves at the last second. The reason I don't like wearing a life jacket is that I would not be able to dive down with it on and may not have enough time to take it off.

Getting hit by a boat is an especially big risk inshore since there is less room and you can't see as far off to avoid oncoming traffic. However, there are still lots of boats around you if you fish offshore on any of the public numbers. I am comfortable in my kayak, am a good swimmer, and can get back on easily,so to me not wearing a life jacket so I can bail quicker is my safest option.Of course, if you aren't a good swimmer, then drowning would be the biggest risk and you should always wear your jacket. What do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Its all what you feel comfortable with. I dont. There will be people that say you are crazy to not wear it but the law is it has to be in reach.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The law says it has to be in reach. This applies to your standard PFD. If you choose an inflatable, it has to worn. Going back to the in reach part. If you dump your Yak with gear on board or worse yet get hit by a powerboat, your PFD most likely will not be "in reach" when you need it to hold your head above water. There are PFD's that are semi comfortable and still give freedom of movement.Your choice.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Normally I don't WEAR one , but I just got a light one with pockets for gear and rigging , so I wore it the last 2 days ... helped alot when re-rigging , came in handy with Tools too :letsparty


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine has pockets and most of the tackle I need while I am on the water so I wear it all the time. It's light and comfortable and I'd rather already have it on if something happens.



I see your point about needing to bail and dive if a boat comes down on top of you; however, it seems to me that is a very specific situation. From a statistics point of view, for the majority of SHTF situations that may come up you are going to need your jacket on and will probably not have time to get it on if it's stashed under a bungee or something.



Like others have said, though, as long as you at least meet the requirements of the law, the rest is personal preference.



Stay safe,

Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I do and here are some reason why:

1. Remember the surfer that got caught in a rip current and died a couple of months ago at Navarre Beach? Well, I got caught in a rip current earlier that day out there.I feel that my life jacket "kept me afloat" in a bad circumstance.

2.It provides exta padding for my back for the way I am set up in my kayak.

3.Mine is made for kayaking so it is comfortable and the pocketscontain the small things that I use the most within easy reach and I have them all tied to the vest so that I don't lose them: Pliers, camera, keys, line clippers, etc.

4. I only capsized once outside the surf, (my fault for not having a gaff and trying to get a 40lb+ king into the yak!) but it helped me realize how exausted you can be at that point andlines are dangling everywhere and it is easy to get tangled in them. So, having a knife on your person would be a good idea. I also have the following safety items on the vest: waterproof flashlight, signal mirror, whistle, extra rope and ties, etc.

5. Maybe inshore would not be such a big deal not to wear one, but there is a lot that can happen out there in the Gulf. If you are injured, swimming may not be an option. I have been out there with some big fish that jumped 5-6 feet in the air (kings, tarpon, mako sharks, flipper, sailfish, etc.) not to mention swells that have gone from 2 feet to 6 feet in a short time

6. Accidents can happen when you least expect them whether it is the kayaker that was run over by a boat in the sound a year ago or the gaff in the foot incident from last week. 

7. I wish that I had a bright yellow kayak so that I could be more visible but, I bought a bright yellow vestto help.

Nothing against those that choose not to wear one, but thought I would share some advantages. I justpray everyone stays safe! :angel


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

It's a damn shame that you have to worry about your personal safety because there are so many tards on the water, but you're right, you do need to worry about them.



I personally don't wear one. I generally fish from a point that if "my life depended on it" I could swim back in. I also sat on a pfd that was both a cushion as well as a floater if the kayak tipped. Keeping something "loose" that can float is important as IF something caused your craft to sink, you'd have something avail at the surface.



If you are that paranoid (and again it's a damn shame you should be) you might consider a cheap dive vest that you can wear but inflate if needed. Not real expensive considering your life may depend on it and easy to wear all the time.



For those that say "well yea but what if you were knocked out?" yea...not as good as wearing a life vest but if you were knocked out, the seat cushion wouldn't help either.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

I always wear my vest. It is made for kayak fishing. so it is convenient to be able to have any necessary gear on me and well within my reach in case its needed. I do however share your feelings about being able to ditch in case some drunk or careless boater is hauling butt straight towards me. That being said, i wear it....but dont have it zippered up or clipped on. I feel its gonna be quicker for me to take it off if I dont need it/need to ditch, than it would be for me to try to put it on if it is needed. But like everyone else has said, its all personal preference, as long as your within the limits of the law.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Another idea if your worried about a boater seeing you. Put a flag pole at the very back of the yak thats 5-6' tall with a 12"x12" bright colored flag. Couldn't hurt, and should be back far enough that it wouldn't get in the way of any casting...


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

There are many other concerns than the "tards". A rouge wave, a change in sea conditions, or that 40 pound King that wants to take you home, instead of the other way around. If you are wearing a vest, it's one less thing to worry about if you flip. Maybe two, drowning.

As for the Dive BC vest, pretty sure they are not legal PFD's.


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for allthe inputs. I'm not paranoid about getting run over, I guess I just have more confidence in my own abilitiesthan I do in other people. I do like the sound of a life jacket that I could store stuff in, though. It's a pain in the butt (and back)and can also be unstabletryingto dig for stuff in my tackle bags stowed behind me. Any recommendations on life jackets designed for kayaking?


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

have not been in a yak but look at boaters that dont come back home due to not wearing life vests. Mabe a thought would be to sit on it for cushion and tether a 25 lb test line to it and your shorts with a rubber band holding the line in a tight circle. if you had to bail and dive you could have 15-20 ft of line there and the line would break if the jacket caught in the prop or something????


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I wear mine all the time. I keep tools, gear and more importantly, my signaling stuff - whistle, mirror, radio in my vest.I also have a diver's knife bolted to the vest. That guarantees the emergency gear is at hand when I need it. I think it is poor risk management to not wear one. You say you conduct risk assessment in your job - then you should know that the reason you give for not wearing one, while valid, is probably not at the top of the list of possible hazards. It seems to me that is the same argument that seat belt avoiders use - what if I crash in the water?

If you find yourself in a yak with a boat bearing down on you - don't you have time to unzip and be ready to bail? What about the 99.99% of the other times? A lot of things can happen out there on the water anda lot of them are bad. They are worse if you are separated from your PFD and / or yak. I am a retired Navy pilot, always flew with a vestand other gear on - I felt naked without it. I also know how tired I was during water survival training trying to climb in a raft or climb out of the dang pool after swimming and drownproofing for a period of time. Afteryou have been spilled in the water is not the time to be looking for your PFD.JMO. 

It is your call, you are not violating the law, but it may not be the best move.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for you yakkers. If I wasn't so old & fat I would love to do it myself.



Please, get a flag or something. They are really hard to see from a CC boat. I have seen them in the middle of the ICW. I know they have as many rights on the water as I do but please do something to make yourself more visable.



Good luck to you.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

How about one of the inflatable ones with the compressed air? That would give you that ability to dive if need be, but also with the pull of a string be able to have your floatation device. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I've worked in safety for over 30 years. Mining, heavy construction, industry, you name it. Performed more than my share of fatality investigations. A good bit of the time someone took a risk they didn't need to take. Failing to wear a seatbelt/shoulder strap, not properly tied off, failing to verify lockout tag-out and on and on and on! I've seen them all. I've concluded that some just don't listen to the argument that you need to wear personal protective equipment (PPE) for safety sake. Stop asking why I've got to wear a PFD and just ask why should I not wear a PFD. With the specialy designed PFD for kayak anglers, there is not much reason NOT to wear it.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>As an old guy, I can say ditto to much of what Farmer says. I've even tested some of these systems, not by choice, they work. I'm still around to fish another day. 

My second bit is one I've posted more than a few times. I am a member of Escambia Search and Rescue.I havebeen involved with the recovery of more than one poor soul who died while boating w/o wearing a PFD. We have also brought in people from mishaps who were wearing a PFD,we called then survivors.

Lastly, I too am a good swimmer, I've been a lifeguard and a safety swimer in my younger days. Yes, I still wearmy PFDwhile fishing in the bay or off shore. If we knew when we were going overboard, for one reason or another, I guess we wouldn't call it an accident. 



Lastly


----------



## Caffeine (Mar 16, 2009)

Personally, I wear mine every time I go out. I keep a whistle in the pocket and a small 2-way radio clipped to the vest. 



I know all the opinions about having to get out of the way of a boat, ect.. and to that I say, if I don't survive the crash, it'll make it easier to find my floating body.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Those of you that do use 2-way radios , what channel do you typically use ??


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Iuse either 71 or 72. There's always some charter boat traffic on these channels, especially on the week ends but it can be entertaining. This morning we were listening to a charter captain that had gotten out 7 miles only to find that the deck hand had forgotten the ice. He spent over an hour linking up with another boat to get ice.He was planning some choice words for the deck hand at the end of the day when charter party was off the boat. 

Talking with fellow kayak anglers over the radioaddsto the overall experience and many timesthe radios are very useful in alerting one another of the need for assistance.... or taking an on kayak pic of a nice fish! Ibought a submersible, but not floating, Standard Horizon for @ $80. Trying to save money by not getting the floating ICOM...... dumb. Even though my radio is clipped to my PFD and has a float, a few days ago it came off the clip and was lostjust as i was launching. A swimmer with a snorkel mask found it and aftershaking the water out of the speaker the radio worked fine.


----------

